# Ice Cream...



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I just put some in the freezer after hours of heating, mixing, and icing it up. I was surprised by how many ingredients I needed to buy...half and half? Heavy whipping cream? Is there a way around this? Some recipes I found didn't even call for milk!

Let's hear your best ice cream making tips and your favorite recipes!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

If you get a cream separator, you can probably avoid all of that.

What kind of milk? I want to make ice cream, but since I use goat milk the natural homogenization makes it seem like it would be such a chore.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Sheep milk. Not sure what difference a cream separator would make? I believe the recipes all assume you're starting with store bought milk...


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Right - but you could make your own cream, rather than buying it.
I'll look through my books, but most do call for milk and cream both.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I make ice cream with only goats milk, no added cream. The method I use is a result of a mistake I made years ago. I made up the custard using the directions for a six quart freezer. The next day when I went to make the ice cream and fetch my maker, i discovered I only had a 4 quart maker. I made the ice cream anyway. What I had was way too much custard for the maker. I think I was supposed to add 6 cups of milk to the custard, but there was only enough room for 3 cups of milk. It turned out really rich tasting and I have been making that way ever since.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, just pulled the ice cream out of the maker...smells like custard. Kids won't eat it and, to be honest, not sure I can either. Ice cream shouldn't smell like custard


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

here is the recipe I use

"Old Fashioned Vanilla Ice Cream"

3 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup whole wheat flour (makes it look like vanilla flecks)
3/4 t. salt

7 cups milk

6 beaten eggs

3 cups milk (recipe calls for 6 cups whipping cream)
3 T. pure vanilla extract

This recipe is for a 6 quart freezer but i make it in a 4 qt. freezer

Combine sugar, flour and salt in a large sauce pan. Gradually stir in milk. Cook over medium heat approx. 15 minutes (mine takes longer), or until thickened, stirring constantly (get a stool and a book).

Gradually stir about 1 cup of the hot mixture into the beaten eggs. Add back to hot mixture, stirring constantly. Cook one minute, remove from heat. Refrigerate at least 2 hours ( I refrigerate overnight).

Combine milk (whipping cream) and vanilla. Add to chilled mixture and stir to combine. Freeze as directed.

I keep the bucket and paddle in the freezer until ready to use. I use crushed ice, seems to make a smoother ice cream.

I also add 1/4 t. peppermint oil and 2 cups of chocolate chips. This is a very rich tasting French vanilla type ice cream.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

That's basically the recipe I used. I'm not sure about using eggs...mine didn't blend smoothly and there are now bits of cooked, yellow egg in my ice cream


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

yea, I get cooked egg white parts in my ice cream, it doesn't bother me though  eggs are good


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I like custard like this...
http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/001983french_vanilla_ice_cream.php
if you whisk properly you shouldn't get chunks of white or yolk in the finished product.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

LOL, Suzy...you are a confused homemaker. I wasn't trying to make custard, I was trying to make ice cream. It just turned out to be mint custard ice cream. Come to think of it, perhaps I'm confused as well


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

kesoaps said:


> LOL, Suzy...you are a confused homemaker. I wasn't trying to make custard, I was trying to make ice cream. It just turned out to be mint custard ice cream. Come to think of it, perhaps I'm confused as well



kesoaps, we are all talking about ice cream.  The technique just happens to include a "custard".

thanks suzyhomemaker for the link. I think my mixing technique has been my problem.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

this was sheeps milk that you used? homemade ice cream is very different than store bought, like comparing home growed chicken with the palid store bought stuff!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Frozen vanilla custard = French vanilla ice cream in most cases....


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay...frozen custard. I get it. I just don't like my mint chocolate chip to smell like custard, I guess  

FM, I've had a most delectable almond sheep milk ice cream...loved it! Just spoke with the woman who made it and she told me she dropped the eggs and uses only the milk, sugar and flavoring. Need to get the exact amounts, but that's what I'll be doing from here on out. 

BTW...just dipped into my funky mint custard and was able to get around the smell. Tastes divine when you can do that


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is uncooked! with eggs! so some may not want to use it, but we have for years.We love it!! 4 room temperature eggs,2 cups sugar1/4 teaspoon salt,1 box instant vanilla pudding( or French vanilla pudding),4 cups milk,4 cups Half& Half,3 teapoons vanilla ( we have just used mostly our goats milk for the milk and H&H ). Beat eggs til frothy,add remaining ingredientsand beat til dissolved .Freeze in ice cream freezer.


----------

